# FYI: Specktra Forum Downtime Notice



## Janice (Jul 28, 2005)

Tonight (8.15.05) and tommorow (8.16.05) please be patient with us while we convert Specktra Forums to a new format. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At some point during this process the forums will be closed so that the database can be moved to the new server without losing (much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) information.


----------

